# A little suggestion mods



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

I think it would protect our fisheries better to have the forums only last one fishing season, say something like April 1st through March 31 like our licences. After the year of the season is up terminate all the forums and start fresh. I think a lot of these forums have too much information for anyone to find and gives away a lot of information that leads to increase in a rivers pressure. Just a thought. Please don't give me any hate about this thought.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

This should be posted in the comedy section!:lol:


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Honkkilla59 said:


> This should be posted in the comedy section!:lol:


Say what you want. I'd rather see better fisheries with better etiquette than this site contributing to many rivers downfall


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Westsidesfury said:


> Say what you want. I'd rather see better fisheries with better etiquette than this site contributing to many rivers downfall


As a member of this forum, then you are part of the so called problem.
No one makes any of us read or write here.
If you would rather see useful information removed from a website, maybe you should create a site and remove stuff when you feel that information has been used more than you want. 
My 2 pennies worth and my opinion, but we all know what opinions are like.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Well a lot of people don't contribute to it but in general Im saying the internet has been ruining fishing spots since the beginning. Don't deny it. Its not like it can be stopped anyway but a site that has such an impact on it can have the power to make things better.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Im not here to debate this and have people tell me Im wrong. I dont care if Im in the wrong its what I think would be helpful. Not like it would happen anyways because who cares right? I care. I care about what this site has contributed towards.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Westsidesfury said:


> Im not here to debate this and have people tell me Im wrong. I dont care if Im in the wrong its what I think would be helpful. Not like it would happen anyways because who cares right? I care. I care about what this site has contributed towards.


So you would like to keep people from fishing public waters?


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Honkkilla59 said:


> So you would like to keep people from fishing public waters?


Dont think I said that or inferred it.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Not all public waters, just the Huron.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

No. 
Make that hell no. 
This the purpose of this site is to share information. We will not alter the purpose of this site to fit your desires to keep non indigenous fishery stocked with fish using public funds a "secret" lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Westsidesfury said:


> Say what you want. I'd rather see better fisheries with better etiquette than this site contributing to many rivers downfall


What, is this site the reason the entire fishery is artificially sustained? How many steelhead do you think are actually successfully reproduced in those waters? Or is you concern of the demise of the fishery more about other people fishing it???
Guess what, that's why they spend money stocking it, so people fish it. People come in all types. Polite and generous, piggish, and yes, selfish.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Some people have their own opinions. A lot feel this site people on this site have, since it's beginning, slowly given up a lot of information that lead to a permanent increase in fishing pressure almost everywhere except unmentionables. Kudos to that though because there are some great unmentionables that have good public access and little to no fishing pressure. Wonder why


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

A lot of other rivers not named on this site get stocked pretty well so I don't see how that's going against my idea. It's all about the money still I guess


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Westside you seem to be concerned about the Huron.Are you interested in participating in a cleanup this summer?


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

junkman said:


> Hey Westside you seem to be concerned about the Huron.Are you interested in participating in a cleanup this summer?


We were talking about that yesterday but yeah I'm all for it.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Westsidesfury said:


> We were talking about that yesterday but yeah I'm all for it.


Then please respond in the cleanup thread.If we can get enough people to have a meeting.We can hammer out the details.Maybe try for a gathering within the next week or two for the planing.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

junkman said:


> Then please respond in the cleanup thread.If we can get enough people to have a meeting.We can hammer out the details.Maybe try for a gathering within the next week or two for the planing.


Sounds good. Thanks for not bashing on me for trying to help out fisheries


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This doesn't make any sense unless all books, magazine articles, newspaper reports, etc are burned voluntarily by everyone at the end of every season as well. Not to mention all the other websites out there.


----------

